# Baking Soda & Vinegar must Haves for Prepping!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

How to Unclog a Drain

Unclog a Drain 1

Hair, soap scum, and dirt make up a cocktail of gross sludge that has to make its way from your sinks, bathtubs, and showers to the outside world. Over time, that debris can start to build up, resulting in slow drains and stagnant pools of water. If you find that your drains are acting more like corks, use this DIY method to get things flowing again.

Illustration by Ted Slampyak

How to Unclog a Drain | The Art of Manliness


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I used white vinegar to remove hard water stains and other"stains" in the porcelain throne a few days ago.
Just drain out the water, fill with vinegar and wait a few,then lightly scrub.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Picked up a gallon of distilled white vinegar at HEB last night. That stuff and baking soda have so many uses is stupid. Got a stinky washing machine? Run a cup of vinegar on an empty cycle. Boom! Smell gone! What?! I also mix a little with hot water to mop the floors.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We use a large bottle of vinegar, I think it is about a gallon a week. We use a large box of baking soda every other month. I will have to cut back if I can't get it easily. I have a years worth stored. We also use vinegar instead of downy or other brands.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

I use a tablespoon of vinegar in water to poach eggs. Every now and then I brush my teeth with baking soda to keep them pearly white.


----------



## EmilyHead (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing all these tips. It a common problem at every house. So, to avoid this it is important to keep your bathroom clean and away from any kind of materials such as hair, soap scum, dirt etc. Apart from this many people who has bathtubs also faced this issue of clogging bathtubs. You can use these DIY methods temporarily to unclog the bathtub drain, but you have to choose a permanent solution. You can install walk in tubs bend as there drains are approximately 1-1/2 inches in diameter. This allows water to drain away twice as fast and it is one time investment.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We use baking soda and vinegar for drains here all the time " given the dog a bath , we need it " she love being in the tub .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

EmilyHead said:


> Thanks for sharing all these tips. It a common problem at every house. So, to avoid this it is important to keep your bathroom clean and away from any kind of materials such as hair, soap scum, dirt etc. Apart from this many people who has bathtubs also faced this issue of clogging bathtubs. You can use these DIY methods temporarily to unclog the bathtub drain, but you have to choose a permanent solution. You can install walk in tubs bend as there drains are approximately 1-1/2 inches in diameter. This allows water to drain away twice as fast and it is one time investment.


I believe it is them there women preppers and long haired liberals whos hair is stopping up all of the drains. Most of us short haired fellows aint got no problem.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Another reference on the shelf waiting for me to finish the current book. Not enough hours in a day.

Vinegar - 1001 Practical Uses
https://www.amazon.com/dp/186147167X/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't like the smell of vinegar, but it does make a good window cleaner. I always keep a spray bottle full, also works well on hard surfaces.

*Window/Surface Cleaner: *

1/3 part vinegar
1/3 part warm water
1/3 part rubbing alcohol
Half teaspoon of corn starch (optional)

*Disinfectant: 
*
Also for heavy duty disinfecting, get a spray bottle of vinegar and a separate spray bottle of hydrogen peroxide. Spray one, then the other, let sit a couple of minutes and then wipe off. It kills 99.9% of most everything, much like bleach but without toxic fumes. _Do not mix in one bottle_, it will produce toxic fumes if mixed together and left to sit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I believe it is them there women preppers and long haired liberals whos hair is stopping up all of the drains. Most of us short haired fellows aint got no problem.


I always thought of you as more of a red Mohawk type of fellow. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

They do make a "cleaning vinegar" which is more acidic than regular...also more expensive.

It also is safe to cook with or consume.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you can also use baking soda an a antacid -take a 1/2 tea spoon and mix with water in a coffee cup(normal size no humongous ones) stir it well and drink it down as fast as you can (cause it tastes like schmit)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would suggest a slug of this after a heavy meal for any who suffer didgestive issues. It has way more living (undenatured) digestive enzymes than any of the high dollar pills available at the health food shoppe. It also can make a person chunk rocks at high dollar balsamics for any vingarette salad dressing type stuff a person might like to use. Most of those good enzymes go to enzyme heaven when the heat breaks 140 f. ya kinow? Betcha its hard to make a pill that keeps the temps right. 
Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> I would suggest a slug of this after a heavy meal for any who suffer didgestive issues. It has way more living (undenatured) digestive enzymes than any of the high dollar pills available at the health food shoppe. It also can make a person chunk rocks at high dollar balsamics for any vingarette salad dressing type stuff a person might like to use. Most of those good enzymes go to enzyme heaven when the heat breaks 140 f. ya kinow? Betcha its hard to make a pill that keeps the temps right.
> Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products


Once in a while I will get a leg cramp that will bring tears to your eyes; the pain is so intense.

I keep a bottle of Bragg's Vinegar with the Mother on hand, and with two swigs, the pain starts to disappear literally within 5 seconds. After 30 seconds, not only is the cramp completely alleviated, but any residual discomfort is also gone.

I swear by that stuff.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I used to take a bottle along in the cop car to have a swig right after the Numero Uno Mexican Dinner. I will remember at the leg cramps thing. The little bride has those a lot..but she is too big of a light weight to have a drink of tasty vinegar. Guess we best dilute her meds some way or another. Thanks for the tip on that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> I used to take a bottle along in the cop car to have a swig right after the Numero Uno Mexican Dinner. I will remember at the leg cramps thing. The little bride has those a lot..but she is too big of a light weight to have a drink of tasty vinegar. Guess we best dilute her meds some way or another. Thanks for the tip on that.


Other guys have told me they will eat a dill pickle or a tablespoon of mustard. From what they have told me, it works...just not as fast.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> Once in a while I will get a leg cramp that will bring tears to your eyes; the pain is so intense.
> 
> I keep a bottle of Bragg's Vinegar with the Mother on hand, and with two swigs, the pain starts to disappear literally within 5 seconds. After 30 seconds, not only is the cramp completely alleviated, but any residual discomfort is also gone.
> 
> I swear by that stuff.


Where are you buying it?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Where are you buying it?


I'm an Amazon-oholic.....

https://www.amazon.com/Bragg-Organi...0921&sr=8-1&keywords=vinegar+with+mother&th=1


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> I'm an Amazon-oholic.....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bragg-Organi...0921&sr=8-1&keywords=vinegar+with+mother&th=1


Yeah, me too for the most part. We are prime members. But one thing I've found is that prices can vary greatly there. After I posted the original question I did a search. Braggs sells it direct at a great price but the shipping will kill ya. I finally found it at https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/?acqs...vitamin shoppe&utm_content=The Vitamin Shoppe for 6.39 for the same exact thing. There is one not too far from here so I pick up a couple of bottles. With a 5 year self life, I figured 2 would be ok.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, me too for the most part. We are prime members. But one thing I've found is that prices can vary greatly there. After I posted the original question I did a search. Braggs sells it direct at a great price but the shipping will kill ya. I finally found it at https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/?acqs...vitamin shoppe&utm_content=The Vitamin Shoppe for 6.39 for the same exact thing. There is one not too far from here so I pick up a couple of bottles. With a 5 year self life, I figured 2 would be ok.


What I have found out about Amazon Prime....

If you look at a product a few times...maybe send the link to others and they view it...the price goes up.

I was looking at some desert boots a while ago. I bought a pair 6-8 months earlier for $38+-....I went back maybe 4-5 times before I wanted to order them and the price almost doubled. No sale.

Same with Sears website.

Algorithms......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> What I have found out about Amazon Prime....
> 
> If you look at a product a few times...maybe send the link to others and they view it...the price goes up.
> 
> ...


Sears has lost my business just by their really bad customer service.

I have several lists going on at Amazon. One thing I have found is that over time, somethings also go down. We don't shop there exclusively but we shop there a lot. The 2 day prime delivery and subscribe and save have made it worthwhile.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Sears has lost my business just by their really bad customer service.
> 
> I have several lists going on at Amazon. One thing I have found is that over time, somethings also go down. We don't shop there exclusively but we shop there a lot. The 2 day prime delivery and subscribe and save have made it worthwhile.


I don't have any problem with items I put on "my list".

It's when you just go back and look at an item several times and others do also.

The computer can "see" the item is popular and hence...the price goes up.

I don't use Sear much either. Once in a great while to keep the CC active.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> I used to take a bottle along in the cop car to have a swig right after the Numero Uno Mexican Dinner. I will remember at the leg cramps thing. The little bride has those a lot..but she is too big of a light weight to have a drink of tasty vinegar. Guess we best dilute her meds some way or another. Thanks for the tip on that.


Leg cramps can also be brought on by a lack of calcium (common in older women) and sometimes dehydration.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> I'm an Amazon-oholic.....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bragg-Organi...0921&sr=8-1&keywords=vinegar+with+mother&th=1





inceptor said:


> Yeah, me too for the most part. We are prime members. But one thing I've found is that prices can vary greatly there. After I posted the original question I did a search. Braggs sells it direct at a great price but the shipping will kill ya. I finally found it at https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/?acqs...vitamin shoppe&utm_content=The Vitamin Shoppe for 6.39 for the same exact thing. There is one not too far from here so I pick up a couple of bottles. With a 5 year self life, I figured 2 would be ok.


Ain't Prime a great thing?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Vinegar is kept in my stores for the above reasons but also to make fresh farm cheese from the powdered milk stores. IMO, the virtues of vinegar is just another reason for preppers to have apple trees. Making apple cider vinegar is rather easy... and what the juice naturally wants to become. The hard part of cider making is stopping the natural process of proceeding to vinegar.

I store large quantities of baking soda also for cooking purposes. But one important use is for the removal of the stench from skunk spray. Mixed with hydrogen peroxide and a bit of detergent, and you have a very good tool. We happen to have a lot of skunks around here.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

******* said:


> But one important use is for the removal of the stench from skunk spray. Mixed with hydrogen peroxide and a bit of detergent, and you have a very good tool. We happen to have a lot of skunks around here.


Just an fyi in case others read this and think it will de-skunk their dog. Do not use vinegar and hydrogen peroxide combos *on or around animals*, the two combine to create peracetic acid, which is a strong irritant that can effect breathing as well as burn skin and eyes. Keep them away until it dries.

Once the two dry it is harmless, and makes a great disinfectant that is often used on produce.



> As a germicide, peracetic acid shows fairly strong efficacy against a broad spectrum of pathogens.
> 
> However, respiratory issues, including occupational asthma development associated with PAA have been reported. *Further, it can strongly sensitize respiratory organs and cause mucus membrane inflammation. Furthermore it is important to be weary of skin and eye exposure as it can cause irritation.* Overall, peracetic acid proper care needs to be taken in its use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I use vinegar to clean and disinfect my cutting boards.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sonya said:


> Just an fyi in case others read this and think it will de-skunk their dog. Do not use vinegar and hydrogen peroxide combos *on or around animals*, the two combine to create peracetic acid, which is a strong irritant that can effect breathing as well as burn skin and eyes. Keep them away until it dries.


Well it will de-skunk a dog and is recommended by the Humane Society of the US. Just keep it out of their eyes. But as I stated, no vinegar is in the formula. It is hydrogen peroxide & baking soda, with a bit of detergent.

De-Skunking Your Dog : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Robie said:


> I use vinegar to clean and disinfect my cutting boards.


I believe vinegar will kill gram negative bacteria like e-coli, salmonella, etc...depending on how much vinegar and how long it sits.

But vinegar won't kill any gram positive bacteria like staph, strep, etc...

I don't worry about disinfecting cutting boards, soap is fine and a little e-coli or salmonella won't hurt me. What I do worry about is washing off raw produce, don't want to catch Hepatitis because some field worker down south pooped in the vegetable patch. Even something like watermelon should be washed/cleaned, once you slice it with a knife any germs on the outside are now spread all over the inside.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

******* said:


> Well it will de-skunk a dog and is recommended by the Humane Society of the US. Just keep it out of their eyes. But as I stated, no vinegar is in the formula. It is hydrogen peroxide & baking soda, with a bit of detergent.
> 
> De-Skunking Your Dog : The Humane Society of the United States


My mistake, I misread your post and thought you were suggesting vinegar, baking soda and hydrogen peroxide combined.


----------

